# Home cooked meals



## Guest (Jun 28, 2005)

Archie is just getting over some sort of infection in his tummy and the vet recommended I feed him chicken and rice while he's not feeling good (along with a couple of medicines). I fed him this when he was teething and he loves it.

So I boilded a whole chicken and when the meat fell off the bones I put it in with rice. (this is the second week I've done this). I heat it up alittle and put it in with their dry food. Now I'm thinking if all three dogs love this, why can't I give it to them all the time. The dry food I give them is "Chicken Soup for the Dog Lovers Soul" (all natural). 

Any advise, or if this is not advisable, let me know. About a month before that I started giving them Merrick brand caqn food. I had read somewhere on this website that it was good for them, and it looks wonderful - but for some reason, they're not crazy about it.

Thanks.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Chicken and rice isnt nutritous enough. It doesnt have all the vitamins they need. If you wanted to get them on a homecooked meal, you should get doggie recipe books and maybe talk to your vet about it. You also would have to supplement the meal with vitamins and etc.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

BC's right. There's not enough calcium, for one, in that kind of diet. Dogs also need potassium and other nutrients and minerals so check with the experts before putting your baby on a home cooked diet permanently.

I purchased a supplement from B-naturals that is beef liver flavored and Pico won't eat his food when i put it on it. He likes my home cooking just the way it is but I do add calcium when I mix up each batch.

I have to find a less strongly flavored supplement and one that is kind to his liver as well.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2005)

So, they're not getting enough nutrients and vitimans? Ok, now I'm back to dry food (Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul), Canned food (Merrick - various flavors) and sometimes i put cooked chicken on top to entice them.

They usually don't eat the dry food - but it's good for them, so I will continue to give it to them anyway.

Abbey is so little, she usually isn't too involved with eating. She takes a bite and is off socializing - too busy to eat. Arch is eating both bowls - now I have to stand guard cause I don't want my boy putting on weight (I just love that boy).

Thanks for the input, I feel like I'm spending a small fortune on these babies, and friends say they eat better than they do....but they're worth it...aren't they.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

theres a bunch of threads on this site about homecooked diets. search for them. to get the vitamins and nutrients---all you have to do is add veggies/fruit, buy pet tabs vitamins, and bonemeal. its not htat hard.







and your babies would LOVE it.


----------

